# Reality show



## starter (2004 Május 24)

*Ujabb valosagshow-ok indulnak - vajon meddig sullyedunk meg?*

*A Viasat 3-on musor ferfi szereploi peldaul csak az utolso adasban tudjak majd meg, hogy a valasztottjuk ferfinak szuletett...*
Szerencsere ekozben a Valo Vilag kizugott alsztarjai sem tetlenkednek. Frenki, Segal es Indian annyira jonak tartjak magukat, hogy sajat show-t inditanak. mert szerintuk igeny van ra. hat nem edes?


........
Hogy miert tiszteljuk oket? Szemezgettunk regebbi gondolataikbol:

Frenki:
-A magyarok nem egy japanok!
-Szexbuzi vagyok, a p.na az eletem.
-Mennyi szemet osszejon! Pedig meg csak hatan vagyunk!

Indian:
-Csak azt lattak, hogy nezek ki. Aztan levontak a konvenciot.
-Csupa mocsok volt mindegyik es az k.va jo volt, b.meg! Nem mostak mast: fog, farok, lab! (egy rockbandarol)
-Matyas kiralyt is csipaztam. Egy rohadt nagy rakkenroll-kiraly volt!

Segal:
-.............

Hogy senki se erezze kirekesztonek a musort, esetleg egy leanyzot is bevalogatnanak foszereplokent, negyediknek. Messzire sem kell menni, egy regi motoros, Agica (szinten Villa lako) lehetne a megoldas. Hogy miert? A miskolci holgy egy muveltsegi vetelkedoben Madachot velte a lilaruhas no festojenek, Barcelonat Spanyolorszag fovarosanak, ugyanakkor szetul allitotta, hogy Villon futballista es egy kilo krumpli nehezebb egy kilo tollnal....

http://www.gondola.hu/cikk.php?szal=35983


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 24)

Jajj, Starter, ne sokkolj minket! Ez valami borzalom. És a borzalmasabb az, hogy sok embernek tényleg ez kell. És hidd el, hogy lesz is nézettsége a baromságaiknak. Amúgy a Viasat-os show-ról én is olvastam. Kifizettek egy csomó kártérítést a "versenyzőknek", cserébe le mehetett a műsor. Számomra gyomorforgató, de ha valakinek ez kell?!


----------



## elinnen (2004 Május 24)

Szep ujvilag! :angry:


----------



## starter (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 24 2004, 12:40 AM
> * Ez valami borzalom. És a borzalmasabb az, hogy sok embernek tényleg ez kell. *


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 24)

Starter... hogy kavarjak egyet..ezek a mostani foglepedékek - hol vannak már a még egyéniségeknek számító Pongó, Majka stb .. hahh.. - ugyanúgy hozzák a csúcsnézettséget. Ilyen a magyar nép. Ez a szeretett haza kultúrális színvonala. Miközben a királyi TV kultúrális - és igen színvonalas - bepróbálkozásai a béka segge alatt leledzenek. ( VV= 28-36% Kultúrális magazinok = 4-6 % ) Szal.. ez lenne Árpád népe ésatöbbi?


----------



## starter (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@May 24 2004, 03:47 PM
> * Starter... hogy kavarjak egyet..ezek a mostani foglepedékek - hol vannak már a még egyéniségeknek számító Pongó, Majka stb .. hahh.. - ugyanúgy hozzák a csúcsnézettséget. Ilyen a magyar nép. Ez a szeretett haza kultúrális színvonala. Miközben a királyi TV kultúrális - és igen színvonalas - bepróbálkozásai a béka segge alatt leledzenek. ( VV= 28-36% Kultúrális magazinok = 4-6 % ) Szal.. ez lenne Árpád népe ésatöbbi? *


Garfi,
Nem tudom, ki az a Pongo, Majka stb....


Ezt a hirt azert tettem fel, mert ezen a teren en neeemm... nem is tudom, mik vannak. Megdobbentett ez az iras, hova-hova emberek?.
Amit irtal, az is. Valami nem stimm a mai vilagban...  
"Ilyen a magyar nep" - szerencse, hogy _csak egy resze_.

Az itteni TV musorok is megernenek egy kivesezo topikot.....
nezhetetlen a legtobb, de megsem ilyen okok miatt, mit ami a Viasat 3-on tortenikk...


----------



## incognito (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 24 2004, 01:40 AM
> * JaSzámomra gyomorforgató, de ha valakinek ez kell?! *


 kell? kinek? szerintem sokkal kevesebben nezik, mint ahogy gondoljuk...


----------



## starter (2004 Május 24)

Ez a fenti figura, kicsoda? O is ............_show-sztar_?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by incognito+May 24 2004, 11:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ May 24 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Sz.Szonja_@May 24 2004, 01:40 AM
> * JaSzámomra gyomorforgató, de ha valakinek ez kell?! *


kell? kinek? szerintem sokkal kevesebben nezik, mint ahogy gondoljuk... [/b][/quote]
Sokkal többen nézik, mint gondolnád. Én látom a hivatalos nézettségi adatokat. Majd csinálok fotót a grafikonról. Kiválsztó show alkalmával az ország nagyrésze azt nézi. Minden más le van tojva. Ilyen ez az ország. EU komfort.


----------



## incognito (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by Garfi+May 24 2004, 05:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Garfi @ May 24 2004, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sokkal többen nézik, mint gondolnád. Én látom a hivatalos nézettségi adatokat. Majd csinálok fotót a grafikonról. Kiválsztó show alkalmával az ország nagyrésze azt nézi. Minden más le van tojva. Ilyen ez az ország. EU komfort. [/b][/quote]
Hivatalos? Honnan tudod? Ez a vakitas...


----------



## incognito (2004 Május 24)

hallottam, hogy kamu volt az sms szavazas is.


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by incognito+May 24 2004, 11:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ May 24 2004, 11:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hivatalos? Honnan tudod? Ez a vakitas... [/b][/quote]
EEEeeegen... én magam írtam anno, hogy a hivatalos AGB mérés egy kamu. Ezért emeltem kifelé, hogy a hivatalos... Amúgy rendszerfüggetlenül az AGB a FIDESZ alatt is a multikat szolgálta kifelé nagy egyetértésben a kormánnyal tönkretéve a közszolgálati TV-t. És igen... véletlenül az egyik bulvárlap lehozta az SMS szavazás végeredményét 3 nappal a szavazás előtt. Aztán az egéz el lett maszatolva és mélyen kussolt róla mindenki. Nem azé' mert a pártok, hanem azé' mert a multik irányítják az ujságírók penáját azáltal, hogy kilóra meg vannak véve a reklámok által. 
Citrom! remélem nem szószátyárkodtam a multikkal kapcsolatban. Csak úgy.. többszöri kérdésemre választ várva...


----------



## starter (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by incognito+May 24 2004, 04:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ May 24 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hivatalos? Honnan tudod? Ez a vakitas... [/b][/quote]
Brejnvas :angry:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 24)

> _Originally posted by starter_@May 24 2004, 04:29 PM
> * Ez a fenti figura, kicsoda? O is ............show-sztar? *


 Ő Segal, egy sülttapló. Onnan tudom, hogy az elején néztem vagy két hétig, naponta 5 perc erejéig. Amúgy nagyon sokan nézik a vv3-mat. Benn a munkahelyemen is én vagyok a különc, hogy nem nézem a Mónika, Balázs és egyéb showkat. De mivel mindenki nézi, és hallom, hogy mit beszélnek, naprakész vagyok belőlük.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Május 25)

Újabb hír:


Gyermeknemzés a cél egy valóságshow-ban

Szerelmespárok versenyezhetnek egymással egy új szingapúri tévéműsorban, amely a tervek szerint állami támogatással készül. A show legfőbb célja, hogy nőjön a lakosság szexualitás iránti érdeklődése és hogy biztos legyen a gazdasági fejlődéshez szükséges munkaerő utánpótlása. 
Több szeretkezésre és gyermekvállalásra akarják ösztönözni Szingapúr lakosságát egy valóságshow szervezői, hogy műsoruk is hozzájáruljon a városállam további virágzásához. A producerek azt tervezik, hogy tíz, különböző nemzetiségű fiatal párt válogatnak be a valóságshow-ba, amelyet azok nyernek, akiknek előbb megfogan leendő gyermekük - írta a CNN.

A fődíj százezer dollár, jelentkezni a világ bármely országából lehet. A nemzőverseny ötletgazdája Wei Siang Yu szingapúri szexológus, aki azt állítja, nem fenyeget pornográfiával a Dr. Szerelem gyerekcsináló szupershow-ja című adássorozat. 

Az elképzelés szerint a tíz párból kilenc lesz külföldi, egy pedig szingapúri. A győztest akkor hirdetik ki, amikor a terhességi teszt valamely párnál pozitívnak mutatkozik. A toborzást még nem kezdték el, az adás indítását 2004 végére tervezik, és Wei Siang Yu azt szeretné, ha az egész világon fogható lenne.

A műsort sajtóhírek szerint az állami tulajdonú MediaCorp társaság sugározza majd, amelynél egyelőre csak annyit közöltek, hogy valóban terveznek egy műsort az ázsiai köztársaságban közismert szexológussal.



Azért ez se semmi. Egy másik fórumon olvastam ötleteket, hogy mi lehet majd a következő ilyen baromság: székrekedés-show, aki előbb kap hasmenést, az nyer...és hasonló okosságok


Mindig azt hiszem, hogy nem lehet mélyebbre süllyedni, de sajnos mindig csalódnom kell...


Ja, és lesz VV4 is!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 25)

Majd en segitek


----------



## mioki (2004 Május 25)

Ausztiában vagy Ausztráliában - ki emlékszik már - van olyan valóságsó is, ahol disznók vannak felöltöztetve és bezárva egy házba, őket lehet figyelni egész nap, kiszavazni meg hasonlók. Állítólag rendkívül sikeres a műsor :wacko:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 25)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@May 25 2004, 05:51 AM
> * Újabb hír:
> 
> 
> ...


 
A helyi rádió műsorvezetőnk röhögőgörcsöt kapott ma,amikor megpróbálta elmondani ugyanezt a hírt...  futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

Én meg majdnem szétütöttem a tv-t amikor véletlenül megütötte a fülem hogy csinálnak még Való Világ 4et is! Hihetetlen hogy a világon mindenütt állítólag lefutóban vannak a valóságsók csak mi vagyunk ennyire oda ezért a [email protected]ért?! :angry:


----------



## lyvian (2004 Május 27)

Én teljesen "leszoktam" a TV nézésről...  sőt mitöbb, a családom tagjai is nagyon megválogatják mit néznek meg...


----------



## dialuna (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 27 2004, 09:19 AM
> * Én teljesen "leszoktam" a TV nézésről...  sőt mitöbb, a családom tagjai is nagyon megválogatják mit néznek meg...  *


 Szerencsére nálam meg van 44 adó, úgyhogy nem muszáj ezt a szennyet nézni!


----------



## incognito (2004 Május 27)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@May 27 2004, 10:19 AM
> * Én teljesen "leszoktam" a TV nézésről...  *


 Nekem evek ota Tv-m sincs...


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 29)

> _Originally posted by incognito+May 27 2004, 10:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ May 27 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@May 27 2004, 10:19 AM
> * Én teljesen "leszoktam" a TV nézésről...  *


Nekem evek ota Tv-m sincs... [/b][/quote]
Nekem van boven ( Tv ) az egyik valamiert ejjel nappal a playboy musoran megy .
a masik ketto nem tudom min egy a surroundhoz van beallitva meg ez a screen amit most is nezek....
meno meno


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 29)

Mit nem muszaly?
:iszunk


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 29)

:meghajolo


----------



## starter (2004 Május 29)

gitar gitar gitar


----------



## afca (2007 November 24)

Magyarországon még divat TV-ben szerepeltetni úgymond felkarolni mindenféle jöttmentet.Most is ilyenekkel van tele a TV.A sok tanulatlan tuskó és mind médiasztárnak tartja magát.Ide fejlődtünk.Sajnos.


----------



## somi99 (2007 December 17)

és még ez nem a csúcs:S egyre rosszabb lesz


----------



## afca (2007 December 23)

Végre befejeződött a legutálatosabb ....... show az RTL-n.


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Látod hogy mégis van rá igény,az emberek ezt szeretik. Hogy lehetett pl Győzikéből akkora sztár?


----------



## afca (2007 December 23)

Szörfözöl a topicoc közt.Még kell 5 hozzászólás na meg 24 óra.


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Tudod a családért mindent, édesapámnak megigértem egy számot, amit nagyon régóta keres, uh most a szükség törvényt bont. De tetszik ez a fórum, úgyhogy azt hiszem visszajáró tag leszek


----------



## afca (2007 December 23)

Nem rosszból irtam.Légy üdvözölve.Ez egy nagyon szuper fóru,topic.Sok kelllemes napot kivánok.


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Köszönöm szépen, viszont kívánom és Kellemes ünnepeket is mindenkinek


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

Ma reggel az m1-en láttam Dundikát énekelni.Uram atyám.Már mindenki énekelhet Magyarországon.Förtelem.Tegnap még meztelemül fotózzák ma énekel holnap mi lessz?,,Énekel,,?.........Hát ide süllyedünk?Ezt igényeljük?Miért engedi ezt a köz TV?


----------



## bogaras (2007 December 29)

Feláll a szőr a hátamon mikor egyik nap pucérkodó ku..ák egy szer csak kitalálják, hogy ők most énekelnek, színészkednek, műsort vezetenek, mert baromira okosok és tehetségesek . Sok idétlen f.sz meg lelkesen ajnározza őket és tele van velük a tv, újság meg a t.köm.
( Na ennyit nem anyáztam az elmúlt hónapban összesen  )


----------



## Spanky (2007 December 30)

bogaras írta:


> Feláll a szőr a hátamon mikor egyik nap pucérkodó ku..ák egy szer csak kitalálják, hogy ők most énekelnek, színészkednek, műsort vezetenek, mert baromira okosok és tehetségesek . Sok idétlen f.sz meg lelkesen ajnározza őket és tele van velük a tv, újság meg a t.köm.
> ( Na ennyit nem anyáztam az elmúlt hónapban összesen  )


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## motiv (2008 Február 27)

Az a baj, hogy amíg van ezkre az igénytelen műsorokra igény, addig folyamatosan készítenek újabbat és újabbat. Olvastam már olyanokat is, hogy a csatorna igazgatója is elismerte, hogy színvonalon aluli a műsor, de mivel erre van igény, folyamatosan nyomják a TV-ben. Ez hozza a pénzt.


----------



## krisztina.w (2008 Március 20)

motiv írta:


> Az a baj, hogy amíg van ezekre az igénytelen műsorokra igény, addig folyamatosan készítenek újabbat és újabbat. Olvastam már olyanokat is, hogy a csatorna igazgatója is elismerte, hogy színvonalon aluli a műsor, de mivel erre van igény, folyamatosan nyomják a TV-ben. Ez hozza a pénzt.



Ez bizony nagyon szomorú, de sanszos, hogy így van. 
Dundika és társai engem is kellőképp ki tudnak akasztani. Legutóbb a tengerparti esküvőjével nem békültem ki. Nem tudom, ki hogy van vele, de engem marhára nem érdekel, hogy ő hol esküszik és mit csinál nászútja alatt. Na meg az "éneklés"...te jószagú!!! Csak mellékesen írom le, hogy a lányomnak csodálatos hangja van, az énekkarban örökké szólóztatták, jártak sokfelé de abba hagyta, mert nem mer kiállni közönség elé. Ez a csupa tehetség kis Dundikánk meg minden szégyenérzet nélkül "megmutatja" hogy mit (nem)tud. 
Én egyre inkább bojkottálom ezeket a kereskedelmi adókat, mert nagyon unom már a "sztárokat" nézni. 
Sztárok természetesen: Dundika, Győzike, Mónika, Kiszeltüncike, és a többi senki, akik még a csapból is folynak, ha kell, ha nem.
De ha kis hazánkba jön egy igazi sztár, jelen esetben Michael Bolton, aki mindenhol a világon nagyon elismert és népszerű, de sajnos nálunk nem annyira felkapott, mint mondjuk a Rolling Stones, és kevesen tudják róla, hogy évtizedek óta pályán van, nagyszerű énekes, alapítványai nagy cél érdekében jönnek létre. Szóval őróla semmilyen hír nem szólt, amikor itt járt nálunk. És ezt nem tudom megérteni. Se a megérkezése, se egy rövid riport, semmi.
Na, mint látjátok, ez a téma engem kissé indulatokra gerjeszt, de bízom benne, hogy eljön még az idő, mikor egy magazin műsorban nem csak a huszadrendű meztelen tyúkokat "kell" néznünk, hanem tartalmas összeállítást láthatunk. És abban is bízom, hogy az csak rossz információ, hogy a mostani állapotra van szüksége a népnek.
Bocsi, ha sok voltam.
kiss


----------



## mmit (2008 Március 20)

Sajnos, én is azt látom körülöttem, hogy ez a sok "reality show" dagad, mint a kelttészta. )
Először is nem igaz, hogy "reality" - mert köztudott tény, hogy kamerák jelenlétében nem igazán úgy viselkedünk mi, emberek, mint máskor. Aztán engem sem szokott érdekelni , nem az tölti ki az életemet, hogy kinek mije van, ki-kivel vagy kivel nem, vagy hogy mit eszik vacsorára stb. stb... DE, sajnos, sokan szivesen irigykednek/szörnyülködnek/lelkesednek egy ilyen műsor láttán. A baj nem is ez, hiszen sokfélék vagyunk. A baj sztem ott van, amikor egyes kereskedelmi csatornák az ilyenfajta igényeket SZOLGAI módon teljesítik. Volt egy régebbi rendszerben általános szó, úgy hívták: műsorpolitika...
Hát itt aztán kellene alkalmazni!


----------



## krisztina.w (2008 Március 20)

mmit írta:


> Hát itt aztán kellene alkalmazni!



Nem is kicsit.

Sokkal több értékes műsort tudnék elképzelni...de hát én nem vagyok TV-s...ezért ragadok le inkább az ismeretterjesztő csatornákon. Asszem jobban járok vele. Kicsit.
A valóságshow-knak talán vége. Bízzunk benne.
kiss


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Nagyon nagy show


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Én mindig nézem.


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Marha jó ám.


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Régen első BB még jó volt meg érdekes, mivel akkor még újdonság volt.


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 12)

Én már azt is utáltam. Milyen emberek azok, akik pénzért mindenre képesek? Persze a már többször említett Kiszel Tündével és Győzikével senki nem veheti fel a versenyt. Kelemen Annát kifelejtettem! Ha egy senki vagy és nem is értesz semmihez, keveredj botrányokba és tégy róla, hogy arra járjon egy újságíró. Biztos a siker és még pénzt is kereshetsz.


----------



## KisSatan (2008 Augusztus 13)

sztem a bb1 télleg nem volt rossz de állitolag most meg lesz bb4...pff nem tom már mit akarnak elérni nah mind1..


----------



## Night35 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Németeknél is már sokadik rész megy(kérdés h ott is minek ? ) .


----------



## KEKIVIRAG (2008 Szeptember 13)

győzike a szánalom maga ha már a valóságshowról van szó


----------



## Eviee (2008 Szeptember 26)

én a való világot szerettem, de csak az elsőt.. akkor még annyira új volt.. de persze mint mindent, ezt is elrontották...


----------



## Ayumi756 (2008 Október 20)

Ki nézi a Celebeket?  szerintem állati jó


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Én nézem de már unom


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 14)

_Nem tudom ti hogy vagytok vele, de mikor ez a dzsungeles show ment Benkőékkel...Pontosabban amit ott Benkő művelt,meg amit azóta is művel...Igazából nem találok rá szavakat.Nem nézem ezeket a műsorokat,véletlenül kaptam el ,hogy meghívott volt a Mónika show-ban és hiányos öltözetű csajok versengtek érte. És még volt más is.Teljesen ledöbbentem.Látta valaki?_


----------



## martahajdu (2009 Június 19)

csak azt nem értem, hogy mitől olyan sztárok ezek, Benkő ??? hát még a lantművészetével talán, csak már öregségére elvesztette minden józan itélőképességét, megjelenéséről nem beszélve. nem értem, hogy mit találnak egyesek ezekben a műsorokban szórakoztatót. számomra leszerepeltek, még akkor is ha netán tán szerepet játszottak. nem beszélve a rengeteg pénzről, és az ingyenes utazási lehetőségről amit kaptak, ......... nem értem az egészet


----------



## mortisha (2009 Június 19)

Szerintem most, hogy itt a válság, rájött arra, hogy nem rohangászhat ruha nélkül. Az oké, hogy vesz magára valamit, de valaki kell rá hogy mosson, és megvarrja a zokniját. Az pedig, hogy feleséget keres... kell a pénz a lagzira  és valszeg csak egy hasonlóan lökött ember fog jelentkezni, hogy versenghessen érte - ezért lehet, hogy tényleg jó párt talál magának - már ha nem lesz az egész megszervezve, mese habbal!


----------



## Valhalla81 (2009 November 27)

ezeknek a realitiknek az a sorsuk hoyg szórakoztssanak és a lényege megvan


----------



## Alyx Stranger (2011 Február 1)

Szerintem kell valami beteg perverz hajlam, hogy valakit az érdekeljen hogy mit csinál mittomén 10 ember bezárva. Én nemértem,hogy nincs jobb dolga az embereknek mint az hogy a tv-előtt ülve ilyen hát...nem tudok erre szavakat találni...szoval ilyen műsorokat nézzen. 



Komolyan mondom én néha szégyellem magam hogy az emberi fajhoz tartozok. Nem mintha lenne más választásom...


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Rühellem az összes valóságshowt. 1edül a playboyosból néztem meg 1-2 részt...


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Nincs penze a magyar tv-nek ertelmes musort vasarolni.... szanalmas


----------

